# Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing



## anglermeister17 (22. April 2015)

Servus, liebe Boardiekollegen, ich werde in diesem Zeitraum mit Mietwagen dort an der Costa Azahar verbringen und 1:1 Kultur- und Angelurlaub machen. Vorab Infos von erfahrenen Urlaubern bzw Fischern zu bekommen, wäre selbstredend sehr willkommen.

Um kurz mein Vorhaben zu beschreiben: Ich möchte abseits der bekannten Gewässer wie die der Extremadura- Region oder entlang des Ebros eine möglichst schöne Fischerei auf Bass u evtl auch Hecht erleben und im Nachhinein natürlich auch berichten, wie es so war. Aus Zeitgründen, da ja auch die Erkundung der Stadt nicht zu kurz kommen soll, (wir haben ein Hotel direkt in Valencia- Stadt) wäre es am sinnvollsten, mich auf Gewässer im 100km- Umkreis zu konzentrieren. Verfügbare Angelzeit werden wohl maximal 3,5 Tage werden. In diesem Zsh wäre- ich weiss, ein Guiding evtl sinnvoll- aber die sind laut meinen Recherchen bis jetzt sehr dünn gesät bzw gar nicht existent dort unten anscheinend... finanziell sollte es nicht scheitern, würde nicht geizen wollen- aber erstmal überhaupt jmd finden dort...!
Kleines Plus: Es wird möglich sein, Bellyboot oder ein Gummiboot für 2 mitzunehmen!

Gewässer, welche auf der "Liste stehen zur Asuwahl":

Fluss: Turia, Jucar River, Marjal de Pego

(Stau)Seen: Asut d' Antella, Embalse Narenjero, Embalse de Bueco, Embalse de Cortes/ Muela de Cortes, Emb de Embarcardos, Emb de Benageber, Emb de millars, Presa de Tous

Erfahrungsberichte und/ oder Tipps zu Guides, Kontakt zu bekannten Anglern dort unten, falls vorhanden vorab, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar, n paar Infos zu bekommen!


----------



## Bassattack (22. April 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

Hallo Anglermeister

Ich würde dir folgende  Stauseen empfehlen:

Stausee Tous (Embalse de Tous)
Stausee Cortes de Pallas (Embalse cortes de Pallas -Cortes II)

Beide Stauseen sind als Schwarzbarsch und Hechtgewässer gerade in Valencia sehr bekannt !!und beherbergen regelrechte Kapitale Schwarzbarsche.Sowie Klasse und Masse

Stausee Tous
Große Barsche  und Hechte

Tous, gehört zusammen mit anderen  Stauseen in Valencia wie Cortés de Pallas oder (embalse de Cortes II ) zu denn bessten Stauseen#6#6 die Valencia besitzt.
Seit einigen Jahren  hat sich Tous  zu ein Regelrechtes Paradise  für Schwarzbarsche entwickelt |bigeyes.Der Bestand der Schwarzbarsche ist sehr groß ,aber die Schwarzbarsche sind schwer zu finden ,doch wenn man Sie einmal gefunden hat kann man von regelrechten Sternenstunden reden ,nicht selten werden Rekordverdächtige Schwarzbarsche gefangen.

Der Tous Stausee hat ein Wasserhaltevermögen von |kopfkrat 378hm3 (100%) und ist aktuell auf 138hm3(36.51%) seiner Kapazität ,was eigentlich als normales Wasservermögen zählt,denn der Stausee hatte die letzten 10 Jahre die 45% Marke nie erreicht.

Der Stausee hat einige Zufahrtsstraßen  wo man schon vor einigen Kilometer das Türkisblaue Glasklare Wasser des Tous Stausee erkenen kann|bigeyes:k.Das Ufer  ist leicht erreichbar ,und es ermöglicht auch das Fischen ohne Boot.

Zum Angeln brauch man nur die Spanische Angelizense ,die man bei jeder Gemeinde inerhalb von 20 minuten bekommt Kosten 12-15€ Gültig 1 Jahr.



Cortes de pallas -Cortes II

Schwarzbarsche und Hechte

Der Stausee cortes de Pallas ist ein relativ kleiner Stausee gegenüber des Stausees Tous ,denoch zählt pallas auch zu einen der bessten Schwarzbarsch gewässer in Valencia ,daß erkannte natürlich auch Der Spanische Angelclub (Valencia Bass Club) der sich seit einigen Jahren die rechte am Stausee besitzt ,und somit Tageskarten herausgibt.

Denoch muss man im Cortes de Pallas einiges berücksichtigen ,denn der Stausee ist eigentlich vom Ufer nur an einigen stellen erreichbar:c und ein boot wäre von großen vorteil.Desweitern muss man beachten das es in diesen Stausee nicht erlaubt ist daß ganze Jahr zu angeln vom 1 Mai bis 15 Juni ist es verboten  & das navigieren mit Boot inklusive.

Der  Cortes de pallas hat ein Wasserhaltevermögen von  118hm3 (100%) und ist aktuell auf 99hm3(83,90%) seiner Kapazität .
E
Wer im Cortes de pallas oder Cortes II angeln möchte muss die Spanische Angelizens haben und eine Tageskarte vom Örtlichen  Valencia Bass Club .
Ausgabestellen:
:m
1. 
Tienda: PACO REVERT PESCA (multiespecies, río, mar…)
Dirección: C/ Alboraya 73, Valencia
Teléfono: 963697367

2.
Tienda: ARMERIA QUINTER SOLLANA (caza, pesca…)
Dirección : C/ Ribera Baixa nº 151, Sollana (Valencia).
Teléfono: 961740963

3.
Tienda: ARMERIA 43 (caza, pesca…)
Dirección: C/ Dr. Corachán 42, Chiva (Valencia).
Teléfono: 962521010

4.
Bar Chema
Dirección: Av. Dr. Sánchez Urzaiz, Cortes de Pallás (Valencia)
Teléfono: 962517040

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen und Viel Spaß und erfolg

Saludo Mario


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

Wow, danke "Bassattack", für die Infos, das hilft mir erstmal seeehr weiter  und macht mich ziemlich "hungrig". Weisst du evtl auch etwas über die Flüsse Turia, Reatillo oder River Jucar?

Habe auch jetzt mal den "Valencia Bass Club gefunden" und mich informiert- und natürlich, in einem Ihrer Seen werden die am 21.06. lt Ihrem Kalender n Turnier austragen- mein Pech, ich komme am 21.06. erst abends ins Hotel #q. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und einer von denen nimmt mich bzw uns mal mit auf nen Trip! 

100000 Dank dir nochmal!


----------



## Bassattack (22. April 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

Hallo anglermeister,

Im Fluss Júcar ,Turia und Reatillo fängt man eigentlich alle Fischarten wie in den dazuehörigen Stauseen .

Bachforellen,Barben,Schleien,Rotaugen,Aale,Schwarzbarsche,Sonnenbarsche,Lauben ,Zander und Hecht.

Der Fluss Júcar entspringt in der Bergkette von San Felipe in einer höhe von 1700 meter,auf denn weg zum Mittelmeer durchlauft er einige provinzen wie Cuenca,Albacete und Valencia bis er in Cullera mündet.Apropo Cullera im Mündungsbereich kann man sehr gut in den Abendstunden:m Wolfsbarsche angeln ,beste Köder Topwater ,Flanker,Popper 8 - 12 cm.
Wichtig ist zu beachten das der Fluss Júcar nicht an allen stellen frei für jeden Angler sind offtmals haben einige Forellen Angler Clubs die Rechte an bestimmten abschnitten ,meistens sind die markiert als ( coto de pesca).
Leider kann ich dir keine weiteren informationen dazu sagen ,da ich  persönlich die oben liegenden Stauseen interessanter finde#6 und sehr selten am Jucar geangelt habe.Zum Fluss Turia kann ich nur sagen das der Turia vor Jahren besser war ,man fängt noch gute Bachforellen leider nicht mehr im tiefen tal ,dann muss man schon weiter richtung Teruel ins gebierge fahren ,auch  die Schwarzbarsche findet man im Turia ,nicht viele aber unter Krautteppiche kann man mit kleine Spinner immer mal ein erwischen.Der Turia hatte vor kurzen sehr hohes Hochwasser durch anhaltenden Regen das sich natürlich ganz arg auf die fischerei auswirkt ,und oftmals dauert es 2-3 monate bis man die fische wieder aktive vorfindet.
Zum Fluss Reatillo ,hierbei handelt es sich um ein kleinarm vom Turia der eigentlich nicht sehr interessant ist bis er im Stausee Buseo mündet.


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

"Bassattack", ich weiss gar nicht, wie ich dir danken soll für so viel direktes Input! Chapeaux!


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

HI Leute, bin gerade zurück, und gerade der Tous stellte sich aus absolutes Traumgewässer für Bass heraus! Im Cortes de Pallas sind ebenfalls Fische drin, sehr schöne, aber bei Sichttiefen von bis zu 15m Tiefe und Gewässer- tiefen bis 150m, teilweise wenige m vom Ufer schon 100 m(!!!), stellte sich das Angeln hier als wahre Herausforderung heraus, hinzu kam die zeitl Begrenzung leider- mehr dazu später, ausführl Bericht folgt dann die nächsten Tage!


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

Hallo liebe Boardies, da es ueber Spanien soo viel zu berichten gibt, ziehe ich es vor, den folgenden Bericht etwas zu splitten, quasi in 2 Teile.

Im ersten Teil folgt die Vorstellung Valencias und die Region im Kurzportait, sowie die Vorstellung der Gewaesser, die ich besucht habe, im zweiten Teil dann ein detaillierter Bericht ueber das Angeln.

Gerade erst am Sa frueh aus Italien heimgekehrt ( Bericht hierzu folgt ), hiess es auch schon wieder Koffer packen und am So nachmittag ging auch schon der Flug ab Stuttgart nach Valencia. Dank einer guten Packstrategie waren trotz Angeltasche  und zahlreichen Koedern nicht die 75 Eur pro Strecke faellig fuer Zusatzgepaeck. Sonst lief auch alles super, von der Ankunft am Flughafen, wo das Wetter am fruehen Abend uns mit sonningesten 31 Grad erwartete, uebers Einchecken im zentralen Cityhotel bis zum einem fantastischen ersten Abendessen am Hafen.
Mo war Kulturerkundung angesagt, das heisst Museum Palau des Artes, Oceanografic, Jardin del Turia, der sich durch nahezu das kompl Stadtgebiet Valencias erstreckt sowie diverse sonstige Sehenswuerdigkeiten, von denen es sehr viele in Valencia gibt, zu viele, um einzeln darauf einzugehen. Das Oceanografic bietet neben zig gezeigten Wasserbewohnern auch viele Vogelarten, sowie eine Delfinshow.


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

Dienstag hatte noch sehr viele kulturtechnische Aspekte zu bieten, bevor es am Mi ans Angeln ging. Ich halte dies kurz und lasse vorwiegend Bilder sprechen. A propos Bilder, es tut mir leid, sollten diese hier schief angezeigt sein, in meiner Galerie stehen sie richtig, lade ich sie rauf hier, sie sind sie auf einmal schief. Ist jetzt leider ein PC, mit dem ich mich nicht so gut auskenne von dem aus ich schreibe. Ich hoffe dennoch, es hat noch ausreichend Unterhaltungswert fuer euch.


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

Der Mercado Centrale, die nahegelegene Kathedrale, das Rathaus (von innen) und der Rathausplatz sind stark empfehlenswerte Sehenswuerdigkeiten. Ebenso der Playa Malvarrosa, von dem aus man einen schoenen Blick zum Hafen hat, wo allerdings gerade ein Gewitter in der Naehe tobt, wobei wir selbst kaum nass wurden, es zog quasi an uns vorbei. Die eigentl geplante Vorstellung der Gewaesser folgt dann noch die naechsten Tage, bin gerade echt leider etwas k.o., dann koennt ihr euch ja andererseits auf einen ausfuehrlicheren 2. Teil des Reiseberichts freuen. Bis dann, gute n8 euch.


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

So, wie versprochen hier der 2. Teil: Ich wollte eigentlich zuerst die Gewässer, die wir gesehen haben und die, an denen wir angelten, vorstellen, aber dazu fehlen mir die Fotos- dann stelle ich dies nun hinten an.

Angelnderweise ging es erstmal darum, einen spanischen Fischereischein zu bekommen. Das stellte sich aber nicht als kompliziert heraus. Man geht lediglich zur "Conselleria de Medio Ambiente in Valencia", fragt nach "licencia de pesca", dann bekommt man eine Zahlmarke, muss zur nächsten Bank, dort 10,20,- € bar zahlen, und mit der Quittung wieder zurückgehen, dann kann mit dem Schein rausgehen. Waren knapp eine halbe Std beschäftigt. Ärgerlich wird, wenn auf dem Amt viel los wäre- bei uns war das nicht der Fall- dann wird es wahrscheinlich länger dauern, weil man sich halt zweimal anstellen muss. Bevor es zum Gewässer geht, waren wir noch bei "Paco Revert y Pesca"- danke "bassattack" für den Tipp, ein guter Laden mitten in Valencia, von dem wir auch nochmal gute Tipps bekamen, vor Allem bezüglich des "Embalse de Tous"! Leider war nur Uferangeln angesagt, ein Belly o.Ä. passte nicht in unsere Gepäckplanung- haben wir aber auch nicht gebraucht- zumind. nicht an Tag 1!
05H aufstehen- yess ich hellwach, meine Freundin wachgemacht (hahaha, beste Laune war angesagt bei ihr  ), mit ausreichend Proviant und Sonnenschutz- nächstes Mal auch Mückenschutz(!!!) machten wir uns auf an den See mit dem Mietwagen. Bis kurz davor war alles gut- NUR davor war erstmal Schluss- erster Weg- Schranke zu, gesperrt- 2. Weg Tor zu, da geht's auch nicht weiter. Da wird einem, der zuvor voller Angelvorfreuden ist, der Kragen schnell dicker... gibt's doch nicht, man sagte uns, auf einem Weg(dem EINZIGEN- von wegen) käme man gleich zum See! Beim 3. Versuch dann- NEIN, wieder ein "spezielles Schild" ( Zona Inundable), der Weg allerdings offen, unten am See parken auch Autos- also durch da! Um ca. viertal nach sieben, halb acht endlich da.
Angekommen am See, "begrüßten" uns schon direkt am Ufer gründelnde sehr schöne Karpfen- und nicht lange, da erblickten wir die ersten Black Bass im klaren Wasser. Erste Versuche, die Fische mit Wobbler, Spinnerbaits oder Topwaterlures anzuwerfen- brachten erstmal NIX. Auf den "AMP wakebait" von Biovex gabs erstmal einen Kleinen zur Eröffnung, nach ca 30 min angeln.
Als wir am Ufer weitergingen, erblickten wir an diversen Stellen in einer sehr flachen Bucht eine Handvoll sehr schöne Bass. Den Wakebait nochmal geworfen, schön drüber und dann vorbei gezogen- keine Reaktion... Köderwechsel- ein Mann's Frog sollte es doch richten? Nichts! Letzter Verusch: 4 inch worm nosehooked an einer leichten Dropshot- Montage- immer noch nichts, die Fische sind inzwischen weg, ins tiefere Wasser gezogen. Ich sah fortan an verschiedenen Stellen keine Fische mehr- tja, die Sonne wird immer stärker von Moment zu Moment- bis an einer sehr interessanten Stelle mit richtig "Struktur", wo ich direkt zwei schöne Bass erblickte am Ufer. Diese Überworfen, schön in einem Loch den Wurm platziert, eigentlich die zwei eben entdeckten Exemplare im Blick, kam der Köder aber gar nicht soweit- zweimal, dreimal gezupft- schon ist die Rute krumm, und ein sehr schöner Fisch war kurze Zeit später gelandet. Wow, das fing ja hammermäßig an. Voll motiviert ging es zurück, an die Bucht von zuvor, weil es an der Stelle noch schattig war, aber wieder nichts- gingen wir weiter. An den nächsten Stellen wurde es tiefer- ich switchte auf schwerere Jigs an einer Rute, an der anderen fischten wir eine 4-inch Yamamoto- Tube an einem Spinnerjigkopf. Wir fischten in einer richtig schön aussehenden Holzstruktur, ich bekam einen Hänger- erst dann sah ich, wie eine richtig fette Bass sogar noch an dem Köder im Hindernis feststeckend am Köder "lutscht"- ein Versuch meiner Freundin, den Fisch anzuwerfen, und auf einen anderen Köder zu fangen, schlug fehl.
Erstmal schwer enttäuscht, suchten wir uns neue Spots. Was immer schwerer wird bei der zunehmenden Hitze. Meine Freundin wollte erstmal Pause machen um die Mittagszeit, ging zum Auto zurück, ließ mir aber die Kamera da- einerseits verständlich bei der Hitze- ich sah noch einen Spot, den ich unbedingt probieren wollte- was sich als sowas von richtig herausstellte, ebenfalls, dass ich darauf bestand, die Kamera mitzunehmen...   seht selbst- hier die ersten Bilder!


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

Weil beim ersten Wurf des Spots, bei größter Hitze, kam der Köder, ein kleiner Jig plus eine Black-Flagg- Craw als Trailer, nichtmal bis zum Grund- da schepperte es aber sowas von in miener Rute... Sogar zwei weitere große Fische folgten dem Fisch im Drill, bis vor meine Füße- was mehrfach zu beobachten war an diesem Tag- echt unfassbar, wie gierig manche Viecher sind! Dann ging leider nix mehr, auch für mich war erstmal "Siesta" angesagt- und meiner Freundin- die Botschaft überbringen- die hat erstmal blöd geschaut! Was sie zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht wusste: Sie selbst wird heute noch 2 richtig Dicke fangen!


----------



## Krallblei (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

Das macht Lust auf mehr!!! Danke


----------



## Bassattack (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

Super Bericht freut mich daß der Trip erfolgreich war.


Gruß Bassattack


----------



## Surf (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

Geil!


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

Danke für euer super Feedback! Hier geht es weiter: Nachmittags, nach der Pause gings dann weiter am Tous, durch meine Fänge angespornt, sagte meine Freundin: "Wir gehen heute nicht eher, bis ich auch mindestens einen gefangen habe...!"- Was gibt's besseres, als sowas zu hören als Angler?? Wir gingen vom Parkplatz des Autos wieder zurück, Richtung Bucht vom Morgen. Bei knallender Sonne an fast allen Stellen keine Fische mehr zu sehen, wir gingen dann weiter Rtg etwas unwegsameres Gelände, ich ging extra weiter oben versetzt zu meiner Freundin ( die hat keine anderen Schuhen dabei gehabt als flache Sandalen- und ist dennoch am steilen Ufer mitgekraxelt- gute Nerven hat sie auch! ) um evtl tiefer stehende Fische besser sehen zu können! An einer Stelle saßen zwei richtig dicke in einem kleinen Grasfeld direkt am Ufer, die Köpfe in ebendiesem Feld versteckt. Aufgeregt sagte sie: Ich werfe den an! Ich fragte skeptisch: Traust dir das zu, hier an dem Ufer? Doch schon hat sie mir ihre Kamera in die Hand gedrückt, der Köder war schon unterwegs, hinter die Fische, sank der Erfolgsköder von heute morgen schon ab, einer der Fische unterwegs zum Köder- und yess, hat ihn- sie aber auch, die P&M Redoutable Bass neigte sich ehrfürchtig ob des Fisches. Jetzt musste sie drillen UND gleichzeitig das Ufer runterklettern- bei ihrem ersten Fisch überhaupt! Nach einem nicht zu langen, aber intensiven Kampf- voila, der Fisch war in meinen Händen. Ich ermunterte sie, den Fisch selber zu halten für ein Foto- nee, soweit ist sie dann doch noch nicht, sie ist (noch) zu schreckhaft bei Fischen- und da er ja wieder zurück sollte- wäre es ja nicht so schön, ihn nur für ein Foto mehr so einem Risiko auszusetzen. Wir gingen nach dem Erfolgserlebnis weiter, zu der Stelle, wo ich heute morgen den Ersten fing. Ich erklärte ihr, was Sie bei der Stelle beachten soll beim Angeln, dann ging ich weiter hoch, zu einer kleinen Bucht, wo ich am Morgen noch nicht angelte. Aber ich kam nicht weit. "Jens, ich habe noch einen..." hörte ich sie rufen! Kurze Zeit später führt sie schon relativ routiniert ihren 2. Fisch über den Kescher, ebenfalls ein sehr schönes Exemplar einer Bass!

Am 2. Tag, den Donnerstag wollten wir natürlich wieder hin zum Tous, aber  andererseits auch gewarnt, sich von so einem Ausnahmetag nicht blenden zu lassen. Kaum angekommen, diesmal früher als gestern, waren schon wesentlich weniger Fische unterwegs, also in dem sichtbaren Bereich. Kurze Zeit später stellten wir auch fest: Verdammt, mit das Schlimmste, was einem Angler an einem Stausee passieren kann- Senkung des Wasserlevels über Nacht, ich würde es auf etwa 30 cm schätzen- war besonders gut in den Buchten zu sehen! Gerade die Blackbass reagieren auf solche geänderten Bedingungen sehr empfindlich, wie wir alle wissen. Und quittieren solche Änderungen stets meist mit Standplatzwechseln, meist ins sehr tiefe Wasser Rtg Seemitte. In einer schattigen Bucht entdeckte meine Freundin wie aus dem Nichts einen Trupp mit 4 Fischen, da ich etwas versetzt stand, sah ich die Fische nicht, aber sie warf sie an, und die Rute war schon wieder krumm- aber auch schon wieder vorbei, sie hat zu früh angeschlagen. Lediglich die neu aufgezogene, nun wieder mit den "basstypischen Kauspuren" behaftete Blackflagg- Craw zeugte noch vom Biss. Katerstimmung nun- quo vadis, wir suchten noch seehr lange und intensiv das Ufer ab, kämpften uns durch den Vormittag- auch ein längerer Gang Rtg Staumauer brachte nur eines: mehr Frust! Bis um ein Uhr versuchten wir noch einiges, die Sonne brannte weiter erbarmungslos- und ich bekam die Quittung: Bald ereilten mich leichte Kopfschmerzen, ich reagierte sofort und schnell ab in den Schatten und ausruhen! War wohl was Richtung Hitzschlag od Sonnenstich, so eine Art Vorstufe! Damit war dieser Tag auch schon gelaufen, leider!


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

Das letzte Fischbild vom Tous anbei! Freitag war dann Angelpause, wir fuhren Rtg Norden, erst zu Wasserfällen in malerischer Landschaft, im Anschluss zu den sogenannten "Hot Springs", beides Orte ohne Worte, MUSS man einfach gesehen haben. Unterwegs kamen wir "zufällig"  an die Stauseen namens "Embalse de Naranjeros" und "Pueblo de los Arenoso" vorbei, Gespräche mit Anglern vor Ort am Naranjeros brachte allerdings die Erkenntnis, dass bassfishing dort nicht das Allerbeste sei, und an dem anderen Reservoir- es erschlug uns erstens durch seine schiere Größe ( Der Tous wirkte zumindest sehr klein verglichen mit diesem See ), zweitens waren bezüglich Angeln keine Infos zu bekommen, zumal der See ja auch schon im 12er statt im 46er PLZ- Gebiet liegt- hatten ja die valencianische Lizenz erwiorben? Sa morgen ging es dann nochmal kurz los- nur wohin, das war die Frage denn: die Dame hatte nun etwas gegen den Tous- Alternativen waren aber rar, sehr rar... somit blieben nur Benageber od der Embalse de Cortes de Pallas übrig. Aber der Benageber war noch weiter weg! Somit also der CDP!
Wie schon eingangs beschrieben- am Tous war das Wasser schon klar- der Tous ist verglichen mit Cortes aber eine "trübe Brühe"! Bei 15m Sichttiefe und teilweise 150m Maximaltiefe, bei größtenteils unerreichbaren Steilufern ist er eigentlich ein "typ Bootsgewässer. Erschwerend hinzukam, den Weg hinzufinden- die Fahrerei dorthin durch die vielen Schluchten und sehr steilen Berge, hoch u runter, runter u hoch- landschaftl schön- aber nicht mehr, nichts für Autofahrer  Erst nach 09H früh angekommen, bei Maximaltemperaturen von  deutlich Ü40 bis in den Tag hinein, war es natürlich schon fast  komplett gelaufen mit der besten Beisszeit! Ich hatte Nachläufer von Exemplaren Ü40 und Ü45, sowohl auf kleine Cranks und Jigs- mehr nicht, und einen kleinen auf  Sicht mit nem Zoom Shad, unter einem Ponton siehe Foto. Das war der Valencia Urlaub soweit- für alle Interessierten möchte ich zum Abschluss, für eventuell Reiseinteressierte, quasi Gewässerrezenssionen schreiben. Bis dann, ich hoffe, der Bericht hat euch bis hierher gefallen!


----------



## tomsen83 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

Sauber! Vielen Dank für den Bericht!#6


----------



## captn-ahab (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

Sehr sehr geil!!!


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

Hier der Überblick über die Gewässer: Bewertung ist jeweils als möglichst objektive, allerdings die aus Sicht eines Uferanglers zu betrachten!

1. Embalse de Tous: 
Ein typ Stausee, wie es in Spanien hunderte von gibt. Als wir ankamen, war der Wasserstand schon ziemlich tief, am 2. Tag nochmals um 30 cm niedriger. Wie wird es wohl erst im Hochsommer dort aussehen? Beruhigend immerhin, dass der Pegel aber trotzdem noch bei Ü40m lag, wie wir sehen konnten. Wasser ist klar, mit etwa 3- 4m Sichttiefe. Grund ist je nach Zone entweder steinig, vor allem im oberen Bereich Rtg Einlauf, in Rtg Mauer wird es verstärkt schlammig. Man sagte mir, es gibt nur einen Bereich des Ufers, der sich befischen lässt, auf einer Länge von etwa 3km- das ist die linke Seite des Sees, von der Mauer aus gesehen. Auf den ersten Blick ist das auch so, und es lassen sich dort, wie ihr seht, in kurzer Zeit feinste Bass fangen. Ich bin aber der Überzeugung, auch das andere Ufer sowie der auf den ersten Blick unzugänglich erscheinende Bereich näher am Einlauf bieten Möglichkeiten zum Angeln ohne Boot, nur sind diese sicher mit großen Umwegen verbunden- der Weg über die Staumauer ist dicht- wenn man mal mehr Zeit hätte, würde ich die gern investieren, ohne Boot ans andere Ufer zu finden!  Die Einsamkeit dort ist echt hervorzuheben, man sieht auch ein paar Rudel "Berggemsen" oder so ähnlich dort, die kommen sehr nah an den See, und kraxeln sehr routiniert, steinbockmäßig in den steilen Felsen herum-sehr schön zu sehen.
Fazit: Auch ohne überragende Gewässerkenntnis sind schnelle, schöne Fänge zu realisieren, mit stabilem Schuhwerk sind die meisten Stellen gut zu erreichen, man muss eben nur die Ködervorlieben der Fische herausfinden.
4,5/ 5 Sternen als Bassgewässer.
PS: Karpfen schwimmen sehr viele, sehr große in diesem See!

2. Assut d' Antella: 
Auf diversen Internetseiten wird angegeben, dass dort ein Gewässer für Blackbass sei. Aufgrund der dort vorherrschenden Strömung auf den ersten Blick kaum zu glauben, die zahlreichen riesigen Schilfgürtel widerum machten Hoffnung vor Ort. Das ist an sich kein See, sondern eher ein Bewässerungssystem von dem aufgestauten "Riu Xuquer" für die umliegenden zahlreichen Orangenplantagen. Das Wasser hat eine herrliche Temperatur, mit überragender Klarheit, vlt sogar Trinkwasserqualität, und wird vor Allem als Badegewässer genutzt, ausschließlich Einheimische waren anzutreffen. Minuspunkt: Diese führen sich dort aber auf "wie die Schweine"- das Müllaufkommen war schon "erschlagend" leider. Immerhin ist das Wasser und die Vegetation einwandfrei müllfrei gehalten, "nur" im Liegebereich der Badenden war alles voll- was natürlich an sich immer noch schlimm ist. 
Zum Angeln: 
Ja, es gibt Fische drin- ein paar Sonnenbarsche, ein paar Barben und seehr vereinzelt Blackbass sind anzutreffen- aber zumind tagsüber sind die tiief in die ausgedehnten Schilffeldern zurückgezogen, manchmal sah man ihre unverwechselbaren Schatten am Rand umherhuschen. Man darf angeln direkt zwischen den Badenden, das ist kein Problem dort. Die Bass am Tag zu fangen: vergesst es. Am späten Abend, und am sehr frühen Morgen geht dort schätzungsweise bestimmt etwas auf Bass! Leider hat meine Freundin vergessen, mir die Fotos von dort zu schicken... 
Fazit: Nur zu ganz bestimmten Tageszeiten minimal interessant für Bass fisher 2,5/ 5 als Bassgewässer



3. Emblase de Naranjeros:
Vom Hörensagen (noch) eher uninteressant als Bassgewässer, vorherrschend gäbe es kleine Exemplare dort. Größenmäßig schätzungsweise vergleichbar mit dem Embalse de Tous.
Fazit: Bewertung nicht möglich, da nicht dort geangelt
ABER: Die Anzahl von Karpfen ist schier erschlagend dort- soviel ist sicher!

4. Embalse de Puebla de Arenoso:
In jedem Fall ist der "Tous" klein im Vergleich zu diesem See! Die Steinaufschüttung der Staumauer ist sehr beeindruckend! Leider war es vorab nicht möglich, Infos übers Angeln dort zu erhalten! 
Fazit: Bew nicht mögl.

5. Embalse de Cortes de Pallas:
Eine Augenweide für Liebhaber spektakulärer Landschaften in jedem Fall- ohne Worte!
Nur eine Handvoll Stellen zugänglich. Nicht klar, sondern uuultraklares Wasser- Sichttiefen von 15m sprechen für sich! 
Große Fische sind drin, aber nicht nur scheu, sondern auch wählerisch sind sie. Im Gegensatz zu allen anderen bisher gesehenen Seen sticht er durch eine weitere Tatsache heraus- jede menge kleine laubenartige Fische im klaren Wasser, von stecknadelkopfgroß- bis handlang alles dabei!
Für Uferangler, die Strecke machen wollen, nicht zu empfehlen. Besser für diejenigen, die an den wenigen Spots beharrlich austesten können- nicht nur, was Köder angeht, sondern auch bezüglich der Tiefe! Schon wenn man unter der Brücke steht, sieht man unmissverständlich die respekteinflößende Tiefe in Wurfweite- auf einem Pfeiler in Wurfweite ist die Tiefe in ft markiert- bei 330 ft war das Level zu sehen!
Fazit: 3/ 5 als Bassgewässer

6.Lago Albufera: Kein Angelgewässer, da strengst unter Natruschutz: aber einen Besuch wert- und die den See umgebenden Kanäle sollen Bass beinhalten und dort ist Angeln in mind 500 m zum Abstand zum See möglich.


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

Noch n paar


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Valencia vom 21.06.- 28.06. Schwerpunkt Bass fishing*

Und mit dem Sonnenuntergang vom Albufera beende die Erlebnisbeschreibung, gaanz klassisch!


----------

